# Was ist nur aus BUFFED geworden?



## zificult (14. Dezember 2008)

Was ist nur passiert?
Noch vor einenm halben Jahr hat Buffed witzige, innovative und unterhaltsame Dinge zu bieten gehabt. Jetzt stumpft es ab und wirkt oft nerdich, übertrieben, ja sogar kindisch. Man nehme als bestes Beispiel den Buffed-Musiktipp oder noch besser das Buffed-WoW-Weihnachtslied. Das ist völliger Schwachsinn. Sowas ist nur was für "Suchtis", und lässt diese noch mehr DInge in ihrem Leben mit WoW in Verbindung bringen. Erwähnenswert ist es ausserdem, das solche Dinge völlig albern und schwachsinnig ist.

 Ausserdem waren der Buffed-Cast und die Buffed-Show auch einmal stärker. Themenmässig lässt sich das ganze zwar nicht beeinflussen, da man nur das aktuellste bringt. Aber die Besetzung war einmal um einiges besser. Ein Beispiel dafür ist Flauwy. Diesen Jungen rauszuschmeissen, war (ich sag es einmal so, verzeiht bitte) dämlich. Er hat Pepp ins ganze gebracht und konnte RL und WoW trennen, auch wenn er anscheinend viel gespielt hat.

Ich wollte nur einmal meine Kritik ablassen, bevor ihr noch mehr Mitglieder der Community verliert.

MFG


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2008)

Der Onkel hat recht.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

Wieso Nerdmäßig? rl ist nur was für leute die im internet net klarkommen.

aber mit Flauwy gebe ich dir recht war mein Liebling


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (14. Dezember 2008)

Stimme Dir 100% zu! Flauwy fehlt mir auch. Der Kerl hat Persönlichkeit.
Ich glaube, die Buffies sind selber alle Suchtis und deshalb machen sie solchen Mist. Ausserdem ist der Erfolgsdruck hoch, seitdem Buffed so erfolgreich auch ausserhalb des Internets ist (Buffed-Magazin).


----------



## x3n0n (15. Dezember 2008)

Bitte unterlasst hier Unterstellungen und Beleidigungen (!), ansonsten diskutiert gern weiter


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2008)

Faszinierend. Da sehen manche Leute einen anderen Menschen ein paar Mal von Videocasts her und glauben schon seine komplette Lebensgeschichte und Charaktereigenschaften zu kennen. 

Ts....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (15. Dezember 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Faszinierend. Da sehen manche Leute einen anderen Menschen ein paar Mal von Videocasts her und glauben schon seine komplette Lebensgeschichte und Charaktereigenschaften zu kennen.
> 
> Ts....
> 
> ...



Wie auch schon in anderen Threads geschrieben wurde repräsentiert er Buffed. Und wenn er auf die User nett und authentisch wirkt ist das für Buffed doch gut oder irre ich mich da? Ist doch total irrelevant was nun wirklich abläuft in seinem Leben. 

Habe das nun auch zum ersten mal gelesen mit Flauwy und ich finde es wirklich schade. Habe früher nie den Podcast gehört, habe erst angefangen als Flo angefangen hat zu moderieren. Denn er war der, der Stimmung in den Podcast brachte! Auch war er der Erste, der die wirklich guten MyBuffed Events ins Leben rufte. Wirkte auf mich auch immer sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit. Finde es von Buffed nun echt total übertrieben ihm zu kündigen wegen so einer Lapalie. Na schön, er hat einen Fehler gemacht, aber ist das wirklich so schlimm? Nobody's perfect sag ich dazu nur. Ist auch total lächerlich das nicht mal ein Statement dazu abgegeben wird. Hätte von Buffed mehr erwartet, aber die wichtige Arbeitszeit wird ja lieber für ein "Buffed Weihnachtslied" oder den "Buffed Musiktipp" genutzt. Buffed hat es in meinen Augen nun tatsächlich geschafft auf dem Nullpunkt anzulangen. Das Forum wird nur so von Kiddies überhäuft, wertvolle Mitarbeiter werden aufgrund von Lapalien entlassen nachdem sie Monate, wenn nicht jahrelang grandiose Arbeit geleistet haben und die Arbeitszeit wird nun auch für irgendwelchen Mist genutzt.

So, hab dank meiner Müdigkeit nun bestimmt 30 Minuten gebraucht für diesen einen Post, ist mir inzwischen auch egal ob ihr mich bannt oder nicht, habe nur meine Meinung kundt getan.


----------



## Haxxler (15. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Wieso Nerdmäßig? rl ist nur was für leute die im internet net klarkommen.


Du merkst schon, was für ein Dreck du schreibst oder?


----------



## zificult (15. Dezember 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Bitte unterlasst hier Unterstellungen und Beleidigungen (!), ansonsten diskutiert gern weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Erst einmal dazu, hier hat niemand irgendwen beleidigt.

Und dann möcht ich noch sagen das sich dieser thread nicht nur auf Flo bezieht.
Er ist einer der Mankos, der zu einem Gesamtverschleiss dieser Seite beiträgt.


----------



## x3n0n (15. Dezember 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> Erst einmal dazu, hier hat niemand irgendwen beleidigt.


War auch eher präventiv.


----------



## Independent (16. Dezember 2008)

> Da sehen manche Leute einen anderen Menschen ein paar Mal von Videocasts her und glauben schon seine komplette Lebensgeschichte und Charaktereigenschaften zu kennen.



Ich spreche für mich, ich kenne ihn und stimme den TE voll und ganz zu.

EDIT:

Leider fährt Computec eine geniale Firmenpolitik...die Buffys können dafür weniger. 
Nich nur das sie mit Flo einen genialen Mitarbeiter rausgehauen haben, nein auch Harald Fränkel und Joachim Hesse von der Pc-Action wurden von heute auf morgen geschmissen. 
...wollt ich nur erwähnt haben und ich hoffe einige die das noch nicht wussten, spucken jetzt voller Entsetzen ihren Kaffee gen Monitor.


----------



## Tikume (16. Dezember 2008)

Ja, deswegen gab es auch schon zu BC Release einen Song. Man sieht also wieviel sich verändert hat.
Und damals im Krieg, da war eh alles besser ...


----------



## henrikdeluxe (17. Dezember 2008)

morgän



also ich bin mit dem Unterhaltungswert von buffed sehr zufrieden!
Klar news bekommt man teils(!) besser recherchiert und schneller auf mmo-champion, aber gerade so Dinge wie die Weihnachtslieder, die Comedy im Buffed-Cast machens interessant hier... klar ist das teilweise nerdig ... aber der Alltag ist mir seriös und langweilig genug, das brauch ich nicht noch wenn ich mich über mein lieblings MMO informieren möchte. 

Einzig und allein mit der neuen Datenbank bin ich absolut unzufrieden ... mittlerweile such ich sogar lieber im Arsenal lieber nach Items da dort die Filter 100mal besser sind.
&#8364;dit: die Filter wurden heut eingebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich nehm alles zurück und schau mir das mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber waum beschwerst du dich hier über einen kostenlosen Dienst? Wenn du dich über was beschweren würdest was du bezahlt hättest ok ... aber wenns dir hier nich gefällt dann geh doch woanders hin oder warum bist noch hier?


----------



## M°ýË (17. Dezember 2008)

Finde auch das buffed sich extrem verschlechtert hat...


----------



## Xelyna (17. Dezember 2008)

Find ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein ich bin nicht gerade mal wieder darauf aus konsequent gegen den Strom zu schwimmen, ist einfach meine Meinung.
Ich finde Buffed gut wie es war und ich finde es gut wie es geworden ist.
Dinge verändern sich nunmal mit der Zeit, genauso wie Menschen. Und Internetseiten wie Buffed, gehen nunmal mit der Zeit.
Ist die Frage, wer gibt den Trend vor, zu dem sich etwas entwickelt und das sind ganz klar die Mehrzahl der Spieler und User. 
Also packt euch mal selber an der Nase, denn ihr gebt den Trend und die Entwicklungsrichtung vor (;


----------



## Independent (17. Dezember 2008)

> Und damals im Krieg, da war eh alles besser ...



Tikume,bist du mit deiner Postion als Moderator zufrieden? Ich meine hast du Spaß daran? Das die Mods hier einiges aushalten müssen is mit bewusst, aber warum fallen mir deine Äußerungen immer ein Tick zu zynisch bzw. sarkastisch auf?


----------



## Haxxler (17. Dezember 2008)

Jo Hesse is raus? oO


----------



## Independent (17. Dezember 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Jo Hesse is raus? oO



Jo, Hesse is raus.


----------



## Alcasim (17. Dezember 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> Aber waum beschwerst du dich hier über einen kostenlosen Dienst? Wenn du dich über was beschweren würdest was du bezahlt hättest ok ... aber wenns dir hier nich gefällt dann geh doch woanders hin oder warum bist noch hier?




Darf man keine Kritik anbringen nur weil Buffed kostenlos ist? Ausserdem gibt es den Bereich "Meinungen & Anregungen zu Buffed" nicht umsonst!


----------



## Lillyan (17. Dezember 2008)

Nun, ich denke Personaldiskussionen wird man nicht hier öffentlich im Forum führen, erst recht keine die recht wenig mit Buffed zu tun haben. Von daher wäre es vielleicht gut diese Mutmaßungen über Rauswürfe etc. in diesem Forum zu unterlassen.

Was Personaländerungen bei Buffed angeht: Zunächst einmal möchte ich sagen, dass ich nicht mehr weiß als jeder andere hier im Forum. Auch ein Mod ist da nur ein Außenstehender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Personaländerungen gibt es nunmal immer wieder. Sei es, dass der Lieblingsspieler eben nicht mehr bei einem Lieblingsverein ist oder eben ein Lieblingsautor nicht mehr bei der Zeitschrift, die man bisher immer gekauft hat. Sicherlich ist es dann Schade, aber so ist es eben in der Berufswelt. Dann muss man sich halt entscheiden, was einem "wichtiger" war, Verein oder Spieler. Das der gesamte Verein allerdings plötzlich schlecht wird weil ein Spieler weg ist kann ich mir allerdings kaum vorstellen... und das ganze sage ich komplett allgemein ohne Anspielung auf aktuelle Situationen.

Entschuldigt meine Metapher, wenn ich über Teams rede verfalle ich fast automatisch in die Fußballsprache.


----------



## Tikume (17. Dezember 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Tikume,bist du mit deiner Postion als Moderator zufrieden? Ich meine hast du Spaß daran? Das die Mods hier einiges aushalten müssen is mit bewusst, aber warum fallen mir deine Äußerungen immer ein Tick zu zynisch bzw. sarkastisch auf?



Ich sag es mal so: Wenn ich deine flotte Auffassungsgabe hätte würde ich vermutlich irgendwo in der freien natur mit der Keule auf einen Stein hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (17. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal so: Wenn ich deine flotte Auffassungsgabe hätte würde ich vermutlich irgendwo in der freien natur mit der Keule auf einen Stein hauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ui, ich sehe was, was ich nicht sehen mag... und das ist: Mir bisher entgangen.
Ein Schritt den ich sehr bedauerlich finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Brb, Keule und Stein suchen...


----------



## Independent (18. Dezember 2008)

Is mir entgangen...

Naja jetzt kannste ja ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...nicht das das davor anders gewesen wäre.


----------



## Biggus (18. Dezember 2008)

Tikume kein Mod mehr ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (18. Dezember 2008)

Biggus schrieb:


> Tikume kein Mod mehr ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nichts gegen flame oder sonstige provokante Posts.. Aber war echt langsam an der Zeit das man Tikume den Mod-Status entfernt.. Sucht man mal nach ihren letzten Posts findet man echt nur provokante flames. Ich weiss, ich bin nicht besser, aber als Mod find ich das echt übetrieben.

mit Buffed gehts wieder vorwärts <3


----------



## Ogil (18. Dezember 2008)

Biggus schrieb:


> Tikume kein Mod mehr ?



Finde ich sehr schade. Manchmal braucht es einfach jemanden der sagt was Sache ist - auch wenn das nicht immer einfach ist und sicher nicht zur eigenen Popularitaet beitraegt. Wie gesagt - schade...


----------



## Harloww (18. Dezember 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Nich nur das sie mit Flo einen genialen Mitarbeiter rausgehauen haben, nein auch Harald Fränkel und Joachim Hesse von der Pc-Action wurden von heute auf morgen geschmissen.




WAS?!

Wer macht jetzt die Leserbriefe?
Was ist mit PC-Action kocht?

Was zum Fluxus.
Boykott, sofort.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Dezember 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Nichts gegen flame oder sonstige provokante Posts.. Aber war echt langsam an der Zeit das man Tikume den Mod-Status entfernt..


Mal abgesehen davon, daß die Hintergründe nicht im Forum diskutiert gehören...
Hast Du seherische Fähigkeiten oder Insiderinformationen?
Zumindest suggeriert Dein Post, daß die Entscheidung von buffed und nicht von Tikume kam.


----------



## Alcasim (18. Dezember 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, daß die Hintergründe nicht im Forum diskutiert gehören...
> Hast Du seherische Fähigkeiten oder Insiderinformationen?
> Zumindest suggeriert Dein Post, daß die Entscheidung von buffed und nicht von Tikume kam.



Seherische Fähigkeiten oder Insiderinformationen? Weder noch. Ist mir auch ziemlich egal, Tikume hat schlechte Arbeit geleistet und ist kein Mod mehr, DASS ist das, was für mich zählt, nichts anderes. Ob es schlussendlich von Tikume selber kam oder von Buffed, ist mir gleichgültig.


----------



## ZAM (18. Dezember 2008)

Warum hier Beiträge verschwunden sind? Ich wars. 
Probleme untereinander könnt Ihr auch per PN klären und nicht öffentlich breittreten. 

Tiku und Alcasim dürfen sich beide verwarnt fühlen. 
Btw. den Rang hat Tikume freiwillig abgetreten.

Ich werde auch in Zukunft nicht tolerieren, das hier öffentlich gegen irgendwem rumgemault wird. Thread ist zu: Der Dank geht an die Streithammel.


----------

